# is this safe for your fish?



## sgreenslade (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi guys, i was doing a little researching as i want to make my own bakcdrop for my tank... i came up with this, it looks pretty cool but i was wondering if the things that were used to make it were safe for my fish...i am kinda new to this whole thing ( forums and fish keeping) so i hope i am not asking a question that has already been asked...:chair:


here is the website i found
http://westerncichlids.com.au/diy-homemade-aquarium-tank-background/

i hope that works lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There a lot of that stuff I wouldn't want near fish. But the pond sealer could make it ok. I'd bet it makes a water-proof, fish-safe, polymer coating on anything and keeps it from contacting the water. In that case you could use it for all sort of strange decor for a fish tank.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

sounds interesting... i don't know though.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

There is an expanding foam, made especially for fountans & ponds that is fish safe. 
http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcatego...handi-foam/0?gclid=CLWi_srKw5gCFRFWagod7TG92A


----------

